# Connecting to Samba from Windows 7



## Mattyd893

What do you mean by can't connect?

You can't see the share or you cannot authenticate?


----------



## DraXxus1549

When open up a run prompt, and type \\192.168.0.10 it says that it cannot connect. I get and error code 0x80070035 (The network path was not found). I never get a chance to authenticate.


----------



## de Cossatot

I actually ran into this same problem last night. I only have 1 Linux laptop running but 3 windows 7 PC's and 1 laptop. The weird thing is for me is that my laptop can see it and connect to it and even print from it. (tried to set it up as a print server with SAMBA). I ran into the same problem as you though being that the other 3 PC's are unable to even see it on the network but it can ping it. I tried to look for a solution last night but was unable to find one due to a test today. I am going to work on it later tonight so if I find a solution I'll let you know. If not hopefully someone else can shed some light on this!

I agree that it is a windows side problem. Sorry I can't be much help besides that!


----------



## DraXxus1549

Update, I can connect from my windows laptop so it is just my desktop...no idea what the issue is.


----------



## DraXxus1549

Bump, any help is appreciated.


----------



## Mattyd893

Sorry, forgot about this thread...

You can try this link, it is for Vista but the same applies to Win 7
http://www.techrepublic.com/article/get-vista-and-samba-to-work/6353849


----------



## DraXxus1549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Sorry, forgot about this thread...
> You can try this link, it is for Vista but the same applies to Win 7
> http://www.techrepublic.com/article/get-vista-and-samba-to-work/6353849


I actually tried that previously, its a little more complicated in Win 7 home premium because you need to do it through the registry but even with the changed value I am unable to connect. Thanks for the help though.


----------



## Mattyd893

Have you disable any firewalls?

Also, anything in the Windows Event Logs?


----------



## DraXxus1549

I tried disabling windows firewall and that did not work either, and nothing in the event viewer about it


----------



## DraXxus1549

WOOOOOOT!!! I finally figured it out. It turns out that the TCP/IP Netbios helper service was disabled and not allowed to start. I probably disabled it, I remember a few weeks ago I disabled a bunch of services following some guide I found, any way enabled it and now I am good to go. Thanks to all that tried to help!


----------



## Mattyd893

Glad you got it sorted!


----------

